# I want to buy one 40" 3D LED TV......



## abyjohns (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi. This is Aby. 
I want to buy one 40" 3D LED TV. I selected 2 models Which is Samsung UA40C7000WR and Sony KDL-40HX800. Which model is good,  and in this which tv can good quality picture? and good 3D feel? What is difference betweens this two tv's
plz give me ur suggestions..


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't tell you specific differences between them but if I were you I would have gone with the Sony.


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

go for samsung..better than sony.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the HX800 is a universally praised TV and i'd recommend it too. You can't go wrong with it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2010)

Samsung. I have seen both Sony and Samsung 3D LEDs and Samsung is slightly better. So, I would recommend Samsung. Sony is kind of overpriced. Believe me, I own both.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmmm. That goes against what every review says and what i saw.

Have you calibrated the TV's properly ? Can you post a pic of both the TV's here showing the same thing ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2010)

I can post a pic of Sony but the Samsung one is not at this place.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Samsung. I have seen both Sony and Samsung 3D LEDs and Samsung is slightly better. So, I would recommend Samsung. Sony is kind of overpriced. Believe me, I own both.



Price of Samsung C7000 is Rs1,30000
Price of Sony KDL-40HX800 is Rs1,23000


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

It all depends on personal choice. I'm a gamer and I find games looking much better on Samsung LED. Just try both of them out and buy the one you like.


----------

